# I Have Crabs



## PhilK (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey all! Well, I was awoken early today by the arrival of a package that I have been awaiting for some time.

I bought 10 Inland Freshwater Land Crabs ('Desert Crabs') off bylo, and 6 centipedes and a UV blacklight torch... Everything came within one day of being posted and was packaged excellently and arrived safe! Thank you bylo!!! I'm very very happy with all these purchases (visit www.thegreenscorpion to see what _you_ can buy)

Anyway, these are two of the baby centipedes I managed to get (the other 4 look similair). These guys are tiny and damn quick so forgive the crappy camera work please.











Very cute. Anyway, now for my main purchase! I opened up their container to find a bunch of very cute little crabs, and they really enjoy their enclosure.. So much so that I can't find any of the suckers because they've all hidden away!!! As soon as they came out of the package, they legged it for the water or for the shelter. These photos aren't the best, and I'll try and get more when they settle in a bit more. For the moment they run when they sense you coming!






































Please don't use these photos for anything as they're for bylo's use only! Anyway... I'm very happy and can't wait til they hurry up and get used to being near me!


----------



## bitey (Oct 11, 2007)

nice those crabs look cute , congrats


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Oct 11, 2007)

i love the crabs! nice pedes 2~!


----------



## wicked reptiles (Oct 11, 2007)

wow, that is really cool, could you post pics of the entire enclosure? And also how many are you housing in there? Are you planing on breeding them? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just interested lol
cheers
Brendan


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 11, 2007)

How big are the crabs? And what sort are they?
Good eating?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 11, 2007)

wicked reptiles said:


> wow, that is really cool, could you post pics of the entire enclosure? And also how many are you housing in there? Are you planing on breeding them? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just interested lol
> cheers
> Brendan


 
Photos of the entire enclosure is under a thread called 'Crab Tank' in 'Other Animals'. I think I have about 12 in there (ordered 10 but some were small so I got extras).. It's amazing how well they escape the surface because I can only find about 5 at any one time. If they breed they breed (and I think I'd be the only person to do that in captivity...?) but if they don't I'm not fussed. Still working the kinks out of feeding etc.


----------



## Lozza (Oct 11, 2007)

nice crabs  LOL
but they are very cute


----------



## PhilK (Oct 11, 2007)

Tat - they range from about 3-4 cm across to about 6 or 7cm across. Inland Freshwater Crabs... Too little to eat, I figure.


----------



## Viridae (Oct 11, 2007)

Interesting little fellow - I am quite tempted


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrat's on the new baby's , they are very cute and I wouldnt mind some myself


----------



## PhilK (Oct 12, 2007)

They're great but they're also good at hiding... I'm trying to put a filter into the water side, but it's proving harder than I thought...


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilK said:


> They're great but they're also good at hiding... I'm trying to put a filter into the water side, but it's proving harder than I thought...


 

nice crabs, did you pick them up at the vet ball


----------



## PhilK (Oct 12, 2007)

Hahaha nnnooooo why? Hahaha.. how did you know that was on the other night? Or was it a lucky coincidence?


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Hahaha nnnooooo why? Hahaha.. how did you know that was on the other night? Or was it a lucky coincidence?


 
hahah i was invited but didn't go, althoguh i did have a lot of wasted fun at the after party last year. i was going to say at one fo the smoko's but the vet ball was convienently recent


----------



## PhilK (Oct 12, 2007)

Someone is particularly well-versed in the vet school social life! Vet ball was off the hook. Got to bed at about 5.15am..

Anyway... Crabs.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Someone is particularly well-versed in the vet school social life! Vet ball was off the hook. Got to bed at about 5.15am..
> 
> Anyway... Crabs.


 

possibly because i attended the university last year and it is sorta token when in the vet school you go to the functions well for the fun people anyway. hahah nothing beats fac day though. bobing for a chuppa chump in dog food is somethign i will never forget plus feedign a blind folded person cat food is always fun. 

but yes crabs. im sure they msut have some sort of cream that will help you  i'd stay away form the second years from now on hahahhahahahah 


but yeah on a serious note the crabs are cool, did they end up spending most of their time in the water?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah they're all in the water, I think because I can't find any of them! Wasn't home last night, but mum said they were scrabbling around alot so perhaps they come out onto land for the night, and spend the days in the water...? I'm still working out feeding and stuff... Really want my filter to work because the water is going to get filthy quickly.


----------



## cris (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool, I wish i had crabs now :lol:

A sponge filter would be the best option(also need an air pump) IMO http://www.aquariumproducts.com.au/sponge_filters.php

Seems like the do like spending a fair bit of time on the land. I would be interested to hear more about their behaviour etc. after they have settled in etc.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 12, 2007)

This site has gone bonkers! :lol: :lol: :lol: Crabs for Christ-sakes!! Just have a look at yourselves!!! :lol: :lol:

hehehehehe nice crabs!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 12, 2007)

Everyone is so excited to hear about my crabs!

cris - have bought a little sponge filter, but it doesn't have an air pump (I got the smallest as the water area is only little). I'll angle the water output up, so it stirs the surface up a little and hopefully helps aerate the water! At the moment they all sit in the water all day and hide under logs etc. At night they venture onto the land a little, but not as much as I was hoping (perhaps still a little nervous?) If I give them carrot on the end of forceps they attack with vigour! I hope this isn't a sign they're starving, 'cause the food is on the land..


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 12, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> This site has gone bonkers! :lol: :lol: :lol: Crabs for Christ-sakes!! Just have a look at yourselves!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> hehehehehe nice crabs!


 

im not a freak allright hehehehh hoohoohoohoo


----------



## Viridae (Oct 12, 2007)

Do yours smoke? (Can everyone see the attachment?)


----------



## Inkslinger (Oct 12, 2007)

Look good mate


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 12, 2007)

the title sounds very funny :lol:

nice little animals, I love them


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 12, 2007)

I've had crabs........ but i'd rather have herps!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 12, 2007)

haha :lol: phil has crabs :lol: ill never let you go of that one  hehe
they look really good! you must be happy  the pede's also look very cute! they have blue legs?? or is this the camera work...? very jealous!
love it all

- Nat 

oh, and...



























Phil has crabs :lol: :lol:


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 12, 2007)

BUMP!


these things are cute people!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 13, 2007)

Hahahaha yes, they are cute! I've been feeding them with the forceps for fun and they launch themselves at them! Yeah the pedes have blue legs, but they'll grow out of it I think...

A few piccies I took today.

This first one is Zoidberg and Zoidberg eating a rolled bran thing and a sultana.






Here Zoidberg (one of the small ones) is holding a piece of shredded coconut. These two photos are without and with flash.


----------



## Radar (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice mate, interesting little display tank that would be. I hope the filter troubles work out for you.


----------



## bylo (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics philk , they look like there settled in


----------



## PhilK (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah they're not aaasss skittish, but they're still not great...
Do you think putting a little plant or two in there would help with oxygenation?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 13, 2007)

Have put a filter in, but I had to rearrange EVERYTHING so the water side is so murky you can't even see through it. Will wait for it to settle before I turn the filter on, and I certainly hope it works.. Lid is being made as we speak..


----------



## Viridae (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd say they would eat the plants TBH.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah I figured that too, so I didn't buy any plants. The filter output is angled so it disturbs the surface a little, thereby aerating the water..

What does anyone know about anaerobic bacteria in the waterlogged sand..?


----------



## Viridae (Oct 13, 2007)

What do you want to know? I'm a microbiology major (though environmental is not my forte).


----------



## PhilK (Oct 13, 2007)

Will the sand I have in the water filled part develop harmful anaerobes once the oxygen supply is depleted?


----------

